# new aquarium



## ladybaby2 (Jan 31, 2012)

i have a new five gallon aquarium and the filter has been running for 48 hours. what are some good hardy fish that should complete my nitrite cycle so i could put freshwater fish in it?:fish-in-bowl:


----------



## LegitFish (Nov 27, 2011)

Goldfish


----------



## KCBear (Jan 16, 2012)

I would just do a fishless cycle unless you are willing to get rid of what ever fish you purchase. I find the fishless cycle much easier and that way you will not get attached to any fish that you use in the cycling of the tank.


----------

